# Is anyone a member of thehma.net? (The Halloween Mask Association)



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

If so, can you PM me please. Thanks!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm a member of thehma.net. I just sent you a private message.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! I replied with some info.


----------

